# The Most Powerful Cordless Drill You'll Ever Own



## rikkor

I bought a "like-new" brace on e-bay recently. I am having a deuce of a time finding square shank auger bits. First tool I was allowed to use unsupervised by my dad.


----------



## Tangle

I have one on the wall, all oiled and ready. Once in a while it gets used. When I was a kid, this was the only way my dad got holes drilled. Needless to say, I was really glad to get an electric drill. Run one of these all day and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Karson

Great review. I've got 5 of these in different models and brands that I've picked up over time the only one that isn't rusty is the Stanley.

I'm still looking for my flat bladed screwdriver bit that fits these guys because thats the only way to remove the screws from the base of a bowling alley section. The shank of the screw is about 3/8" they are big puppys, probably 5/8 across the top.

The brace justs backs them out and you can lay your chest into the pad and hold it in the slot. I rate them a 5 also.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut

I have one too, although it is rusty it works perfectly fine. It has a ratcheting attachment. I believe Irwin still makes these bits and I see them from time to time at flea markets and antique shops.


----------

